# Boston squat? Anyone know of one?



## ayyyjayyy (Jul 30, 2011)

ive been squatting around the boston harbor-i need a more solid place though. been up here for about 5 months and been jumping around, havent met anyone with an actual area to squat...just kids spanging in harvard square that live with mommy and daddy but like to pretend to be homeless.


----------



## robbaked (Aug 28, 2011)

Um... Fuck Boston. I've been in N.H. for like 2 months and can't wait to head to Austin soon. There is decent money in Boston, but i'm not a New England fan. Hope you found something or left by now. Safe travels...


----------



## Savannah Leigh (Jul 19, 2012)

Everyone I know that was just in Boston have already left, got tired of sleeping in Harvard Sq.


----------



## Keno Star (Jul 19, 2012)

i'm leaving tomorrow to Portland, ME


----------



## plagueship (Aug 1, 2012)

western mass is where it's at


----------

